# Looking for a "tachometer" for 2 strokes. Saw and wackers mainly.



## Joseph Acquisto (Sep 28, 2019)

Been searching for a tachometer, to help me "tune" saws and weed wackers.

Amazon and Ebay are full of them, all of which seem a bit dicey. Craigslist shows nothing at all. 

Not looking to spend a fortune.


----------



## Matt93eg (Oct 4, 2019)

I don’t have experience with the cheaper ones. I have a DTI tech tach. Love it. You can use it wireless or with wire. Very fast refresh rate which is what you need. It will set you back $100 though. 

https://www.amickssuperstore.com/DT...ld_Tachometer_p/dti tech-tach tt-20k tach.htm


----------



## Joseph Acquisto (Oct 4, 2019)

Yep That's a bit pricey for me. But, maybe.


----------



## alderman (Oct 8, 2019)

The DTI is the one I’ve got. It is pricey, but works well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt93eg (Oct 8, 2019)

alderman said:


> The DTI is the one I’ve got. It is pricey, but works well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I totally agree.


----------



## full chizel (Oct 8, 2019)

I have a Fast Tach and its a little cheaper in price 

https://www.tinytach.com/handheld-tachometers


----------



## chipper1 (Oct 8, 2019)

full chizel said:


> I have a Fast Tach and its a little cheaper in price
> 
> https://www.tinytach.com/handheld-tachometers


There is also a nice holder available for these(it clips to the handlebar), although I'm not sure where the guys get them.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Oct 8, 2019)

Here are some from a site sponsor. https://www.baileysonline.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=+Tachometer


----------



## chipper1 (Oct 8, 2019)

buzz sawyer said:


> Here are some from a site sponsor. https://www.baileysonline.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=+Tachometer


That link doesn't work 100% for me. When I click on it it looks like it loads, but nothing happens. Then if I click on the url it shows up just as you have it, if I now hit enter it works . I'm on a MacBook running safari.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Oct 9, 2019)

chipper1 said:


> That link doesn't work 100% for me. When I click on it it looks like it loads, but nothing happens. Then if I click on the url it shows up just as you have it, if I now hit enter it works . I'm on a MacBook running safari.


Just go to the "sponsor" section at top of the page and select the Bailey's link. I copied the link and open in a new page and it worked.


----------



## lostone (Oct 9, 2019)

I have the DTI, just keep your eyes open if you are in no rush. I finally found one like new on ebay for $25 plus $5 shipping.


----------



## Woodsmith1 (Oct 26, 2019)

Try THIS one for size. Bought it earlier in the year and works great. Had it on yard tools and an outboard. Works great, refreshes RPM every half second, goes up to 12k. Has a built in hour meter too, and can be adjusted for use on not only 2 stroke 1 cylinder engines but also 4 strokes and wasted spark systems. Really great tool for 10$ and certainly no need for anything more expensive. Nice compact too and battery lasts forever, I just keep it in my tool box. My original one took a dive in sea water after a storm though and electrolysis ate through the power pin to the chip, tried microsoldering but no luck so on to no 2 now and going strong. Good luck


----------

